# mythin's ADA 45-P journal



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

This is my 3rd tank, and ive decided to do an iwagumi style tank with this one.

Equipment list:
ADA 45-P (45cmX27cmX30cm)
Eheim 2215 Canister filter
D-401 reactor (off ebay from taiwan)
10# CO2 tank
AquariumPlants.com CO2 Regulator
Petco Plastic check valve
Professional Series Coralife Aqualight 150 watt HQI Pendant
ebay drop checker
CAL aqua nano lily pipes

Plants (so far):
lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Utricularia graminifolia
Unknown hc looking plant


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Im looking to flood the tank in a week or two, the LB has been growing for about a month, and the UG has been in there about 2 or 3 weeks, everything has rooted and established itself, its just slow to spread. Lights are on a 10 hour timer, no water yet so no need to run anything else for now.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

And heres a macro shot of some LB flowering emmersed


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking great!


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I didn't even know they flowered. Thanks for that. Can't wait for it to be filled.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

thats a whole lot of light for a 45P.

Criag


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Indeed, it is a lot of light, but a lot of light is lost since the tank is so small, and i have it hanging about 18 inches high over the tank instead of i think the norm which is 10-12 inches. I also use the excess light to grow an UG farm on both sides of the tank:



















and thanks Blue_Alien, and Reginald2, Yeah I didnt either, and i never found any pictures of the flowers online, so I thought I would share. They are VERY tiny, maybe 1-2mm across. pretty cool looking.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

OK, I know this is a really dumb question but what is an Iwagumi aquarium??????????


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

JakeJ said:


> OK, I know this is a really dumb question but what is an Iwagumi aquarium??????????


No question is dumb 

Iwagumi is based on a Japanese term for collecting rocks or stones. It's literally means rock formation. It typically deals with an arrangement of three rocks; one main and two subordinates. The tank has a very simple yet relaxing look to it. 
Of course it really doesn't mean you _have _to use three rocks. I've seen many tank that have more and still look amazing. Hope this helped 

-----

The tank looks awesome so far. I'm super jealous of that UG farm you have going on there!


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

A little update:

I have since flooded the tank for about a week, and the UG has taken its submerged form of much longer flowing leaves to one direction and little bladders for eating things in the water. I had a little bout with rhizoclonium aglae, but for the most part its 95% gone, and all that remains is a little gsa/gda algae on the glass. 

The flora so far include, UG, LB, DHG, HC, glosso, downoi, and salvinia minima as floaters. 










And also thanks mizu-chan for answering his question, and the comments! 

I eventually would like to have a nice grassy field type look with many textures from many differnt types of foreground plants. Its probably gonna be a pain to upkeep though, and im not sure which plants will out compete the other for space or if they will just blend together. I guess ill find out!


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, I rescaped again. I saw that the rocks were just too small and the LB was getting pretty tall so after a while I knew i would barely be able to see the rocks so I just did another 180 and pulled up all the rocks and the lb, and the glosso lol. I mentioned in my first rescape that im pretty fickle, it takes very little for me to dislike something (im an artist by trade), so i pulled everything up and rescaped it. 

The good news is Ive pretty much licked the algae problem for now, and the oto's cleaned all the algae off the glass. The only thing I can see is that in the back left corner of my tank against the glass under the substrate line I can see BGA (cyanobacteria) forming... I dont know what I should do about it, Its only right against the glass and right under the substrate.

This is how the tank currently looks. 

Flora: 
UG
Xmas moss(i think)
petco moss(this is off their moss ball, def dont know what kind of moss it is, its not java/xmas/taiwan)
Fissdens Fontanus
HC
Rotala mini type I

Fauna: 
10 Low grade CRS (a/b)
3 Oto's


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

The new scape is looking good. Could use a little more DW IMO.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, I agree I have a box of maybe 15 more pieces I have to look through and then I have to sink them, but I do plan on adding something to the right side. Also its hard to tell from that picture but the substrate slopes up pretty high in the back, its about 2 inches deep in the front and close to 4.5 in the back. But you are right i need some more verticalness on the right.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah the wood looks really good

Although how are you keeping the temperature down for those CRS? Texas can get pretty hot...


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

indeed it can get hot, It usually hovers at about 82-84 inside my room, im upstairs in a east facing room so it gets pretty hot during the day, my tank gets up to 80 degrees when its hot in my room and about 76 at night. I am in the works of getting a chiller, seems like its necessary.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

mythin said:


> indeed it can get hot, It usually hovers at about 82-84 inside my room, im upstairs in a east facing room so it gets pretty hot during the day, my tank gets up to 80 degrees when its hot in my room and about 76 at night. I am in the works of getting a chiller, seems like its necessary.


Or you could get an air conditioner

Those are really nice looking CRS, where did you get them from?


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

I got some from catfishbi, and some from praxis, both who live in Dallas so no shipping stress! 

Little Update. 

Looks like theres some diatoms on my UG, but its probably apart of the NTS so hopefully it will be gone soon. ALL my crs seem to be happy and doing well, I got my chiller in so they are nice and coool now.

Tank parameters:
Nitrite: 0
Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 0
KH: 2-3
GH: 7
ph: 6.4
temp: 74-75F


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Just a little update, I moved to Houston and the tank was re-set up, its been running fine, 2 of my CRS are ready to release their babies, and already have a ton of baby cherries going in there. Hard to see anything though.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, that tank is stunning. Those red roots on the top are insane. Love the dense jungle and I bet your shrimp do too.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Jungle tanks are awesome!
Looking good!


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Or you could get an air conditioner


I grew up in Dallas, that is air conditioned.:icon_eek:

I missed the branchy look entirely I love those Red roots, but it may be time for a trim soon.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, it definitely need a trim soon, been really busy with work / life lately, i need a day to give the tank the attention it deserves


----------



## Portalz (Nov 28, 2007)

update please?


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe 2 years is a little late for an update, but 2 years later here I am. I've had this tank sitting on a shelf for at least a year and a half, and finding a bit more free time on my hands I wanted to start this tank back up... (bad move because I already got the bug and am setting up a 12 gallon long I just bought simultaneously). Here are some current tank shots. Its been set up for about a month now, just about done getting cycled, moss growing in well. 


















My dog standing on her hind legs trying to lick oto's through the glass


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome back. Looks like you're all set up for some shrimp.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks! and indeed, cant wait to get some nice CRS going in there, hopefully by the end of the week ill have some ss / sss+ in there.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

What kind? The regular or PRL ones?


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Grown by a local here in houston, he has 10 tanks or so. Ill have to ask him about where he got his from, but he's had his going for a few years, I assume by now they are high quality if he has been culling them that long.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

The tanks new inhabitants:

















































posing with a little h. wayanad








cool multi colored limbs.

Mostly SS, a few SSS.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

couple more shots:
FTS with shrimp









feeding time


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the moss looks really healthy.
whats with the floating stems though?

btw, how many gallons in a 45-p?


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

The floating stems are there just to uptake some extra nutrients when I was cycling the tank, now I just leave them in there floating just cuz. Ill probably move them out of there or donate to someone local. 

The 45-p is roughly 8-9 gallons or about 35L.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

always an exciting sight:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Any baby shrimp yet?


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Yep, babies!

First batch finally here, I spotted 3 or so that I could see, at 2 days old they already have really good colorations (prl).


























expecting a lot more soon, I have almost every female berried.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

You just have that effect on ladies don't you? roud:


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

What substrate you using in this pic?


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Otto72 said:


> What substrate you using in this pic?


Brightwell Florin Volcanit Rio Escuro-XF I love this stuff, I consider it better than ADA, and a lot less ammonia leech (almost none).


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Are you using Co2 in this tank?


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

No co2/ferts/excel in this tank. 40w of lighting over roughly 8 gallons, timed for 7 hours, 0 algae.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

mythin said:


> And heres a macro shot of some LB flowering emmersed


Hey! I love what you did with photo. What programs are you using to make this effect?


----------

